# 928 pulling to the left



## mr.finn (Jan 28, 2015)

So I hit my driveway this am and noticed the machine pulling to the left. It is a 928 wheel machine. It seems as if the right wheel is not even driving. I got the machine used last year and didn't seem to notice this. Am I missing something or is there and adjustment. The left wheel drives fine.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could try a couple tests. Lift the back of the machine up and either hold it by the handles or wedge something under it that is tall enough to hold the wheels off the ground. Engage the drive and observe the wheels. See if both spin. Try holding each wheel with your foot and see if it stops or if it powers through.

I am not sure how your blower is set up, but I think most Hondas except for the new ones this year use a solid axle. With a solid axle setup you should just always have power to both wheels. Some solid axle machines came with 2 holes for each wheel. The inner hole is designed to have the pin/bolt/clip go through the wheel and the axle. This allows the wheel to be powered. The outer hole is designed for the pin to go through the axle but not the wheel. This arrangement is used for easier turning and maneuverability when the engine is off. It allows the wheel to spin on the axle and just makes moving it easier.

The last thing to check is tire pressure. Is one tire has more pressure in it than the other that will effectively make that tire bigger than the other side. This will make one side of the blower always drive further per revolution of the axle and push it the the other side. I did read one or 2 posts on other manufacturers having poor quality control and actually having different sized tires as measured at the circumference.

Lastly, when dealing with the amount of snow the east coast is seeing right now it could just be normal. A heavy load from snow or ice on the side of the bucket that you are cutting on vs no load on the opposite side that has already been cleared is just going to be pulling no matter what you have.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If the left (as you're standing behind it) is driving fine and the right isn't, the machine should be trying to go to the right or "pulling right". :confused2:


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Air pressure on the left tire is lower. A few pounds is all it takes.


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 28, 2015)

So after the test with tires in the air, the right tire stopped as soon as I put my hand on it. After looking at the left, I noticed there was a pin missing on the right axle securing the rim to the axle. Making a trip to Honda dealer tom(already tried hardware store and couldn't find a match).
Thanks for the help !!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

could just stick a nail in there in a pinch - use a tie wrap to hold it until you get the part....


----------

